# New to board market, would appreciate recommendations



## GoofyNewbie (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi all,

I have been snowboarding 1-3 times a year for the past 10 years, but I have always rented... I have a 9 day trip to Colorado planned with some old friends. We will be boarding at Vail in the end of February 2015 (which I've heard amazing things about). I decided it is past time that I should own my own board. I would also need bindings, boots, and a travel case. My hope is to get it all for under $450, so no, I'm not looking at top of the line stuff. I literally know nothing about the board market and am worried I will buy crap. If you could help me spend my money like a wise consumer, I would be eternally grateful.

For starters, I found this deal online: System DNR and APX Men's Snowboard Package I was hoping you could tell me if it is garbage or not. If you have any great places to shop, I'd love to hear them. I live in Boston. 

Thanks in advance! I'm pumped to finally own my own board.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Wiredsport's a great source for inexpensive but quality gear! Make sure you pm him here or email him off the website for getting your boots the correct size.


----------



## GoofyNewbie (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for backing it up. They seem to have some really cheap deals and a pretty cool build your own snowboard package section.

I am worried about sizing and what not. I thought about going into a shop and having them fit me, but I would feel bad knowing I have no interest in paying in store prices.

Edit: Just spoke with a local shop. It seems like it would end up being around $650-$700 dollars for board/binding/boots. How in the world can it be that much cheaper online? That is crazy.


----------



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

I've never heard of that brand, it'll probably be lower quality than anything you've rented.

There's good deals to be found online if you shop around for last year's stuff.

Try Snow Sports up to 70% off at Sierra Trading Post and sign up for their deals, like today they have an additional 35% off already discounted prices. Discount code for today is BRU5744S .

Buying boots online will be a crapshoot, I'd highly recommend trying to find them locally. If you're only buying one quality piece of gear, buy boots. Board size is dependent on your weight so just follow sizing charts (no need to be fitted for those by a shop) and bindings are based on boot size.


----------



## GoofyNewbie (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks. That is exactly the kind of golden knowledge I need for this purchase. So you think I will be fine buying a board online for around $250-$275? And after that, I should go into a store to find the right boots / binding combo?I realize this could go over my budget. I guess I'll have to push it to $500.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

My .02 cents.
If you Know exactly what you want, looking at all the deal sites for bargains are great and for the most part that is what I do.
However, If you are looking for a little hand-holding, and expert guidance, from some one who knows snowboards and how to match the right one for your needs. Wired is the way to go as a starting point. You may not ultimately purchase from his store, but He carries many of the top brands, and can help you find what you need.


----------



## GoofyNewbie (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you, I appreciate your change in any denomination. I think I will start there. I am impressed by the site's organization and price range. 

I need to find a board that is able to handle powder (which I hope and expect to see a lot of in Colorado; also my first powder experience) as well as hard packed icy slopes (again, I live in Boston). Basically, the most all-terrain, handle everything board type out there. I would guess other people from New England have a similar mindset. And then there are bindings... do I go for speed-entry or standard? I guess time will tell. 

Thinking about this board puts in a mix between  and :jumping1:.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

GoofyNewbie said:


> Thank you, I appreciate your change in any denomination. I think I will start there. I am impressed by the site's organization and price range.
> 
> I need to find a board that is able to handle powder (which I hope and expect to see a lot of in Colorado; also my first powder experience) as well as hard packed icy slopes (again, I live in Boston). Basically, the most all-terrain, handle everything board type out there. I would guess other people from New England have a similar mindset. And then there are bindings... do I go for speed-entry or standard? I guess time will tell.
> 
> Thinking about this board puts in a mix between  and :jumping1:.


The biggest trap you can get yourself into is overthinking your first setup. Get boots that fit well. That board is fine and would serve any beginner well for their first couple seasons. If you're riding longer runs the benefits of speed bindings become less... beneficial.:hairy:


----------



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

Might as well grab the bindings online too, it's pretty easy to figure out from your boot or even shoe size.. I agree with not overthinking your first board purchase. What's your weight? Should be something in your size available on Sierra for 60%+ off retail. Just get a mid-flex twin with some sort of hybrid rocker/camber from one of the more reputable brands.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi GN,

We will be stoked to get you some suggestions. Our Flat Rock DNR would not be my first choice for your description for your area and specs but I have some other ideas. 

Thanks guys for your support. That means a lot to us and we will do our best to get GN some good suggestions for his local and for his first Western rampage (whether it be our gear or not).

GN, kindly check for my email.

STOKED!


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

GN I sent u a pm since I still have my wiredsport package.


----------



## vice87 (Oct 24, 2014)

since you've got experience and are making an epic trip, a new setup is probably ideal.

as an alternate, Craigslist is full of new or once or twice used set ups from people who bought, failed, or otherwise quit. usually on the very cheap.

have a great trip!


----------



## GoofyNewbie (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm closing in on my final purchase. I also want to thank Wiredsport for their time. 

I found a really great black Friday deal on a 2014 Rome Reverb Rocker + Rome Boss 390 bindings package. It fits in my budget and appears to be a really great combo of all-mountain riding and a bit of fun in the park. I'm all about finding natural jumps off the sides of trails and I am getting better at the simpler things in the park. 

There were also similar deals on the 2014 K2 Raygun Snowboard + K2 Hurrithane Snowboard Bindings as well as the 2014 K2 WWW (World Wide Weapon) Rocker Snowboard + Union Contact Snowboard Bindings.

The Raygun seemed awesome, but people made it out to be a board to keep out of the park. While I don't do anything too crazy there, I definitely would like to get better, so I'm passing on it. 

Meanwhile, the K2 WWW is a park board. I enjoy racing my friends and definitely spend more time on all-mountain than just the park, which is why I'm not getting this.

If my logic is sound and you guys agree the 2014 Rome Reverb Rocker/ Rome Boss 390 bindings will serve me nicely, I'd love to have your votes of confidence. I will likely be pulling the trigger on this by tomorrow; even tonight if you guys agree it would be great. I'll be buying boots in a local shop when the board gets here to make sure I get a snug and proper fit. 

Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

The Reverb Rocker is a really fun board. What sizes are available on that closeout?


----------



## GoofyNewbie (Nov 20, 2014)

The sizes available that are relevant to me are the 157, 158W, and 160. According to their sizing chart, I would be good on either the 157 or 160. I was going to call them and ask what to do, unless you know. 

They also have 148, 151, 153W, 154, and 161W.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

GoofyNewbie said:


> The sizes available that are relevant to me are the 157, 158W, and 160. According to their sizing chart, I would be good on either the 157 or 160. I was going to call them and ask what to do, unless you know.
> 
> They also have 148, 151, 153W, 154, and 161W.


For the specs that you emailed you will be perfectly centered in terms of weigh and foot size (173 lbs, 9.5 foot) on the 160.

STOKED!


----------



## vice87 (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice find!


----------



## GoofyNewbie (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks! Bombs away!


----------

